#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  The Joy of teaching......

## ch1ldofthemoon

Seen this today.... LiveLeak.com - Teacher spanks girls with poor grades

Perks of the job?

----------

